# Ebook Covers, Printable Cover and more! $55 and up!!



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

* Ebook covers for $55 each, Print Jackets/Ebook Combo $75!! Premade $20 each!! FaceBook ads/Banners $25 and more!*
 Purchase you new cover here![/b]

Need a book cover or anything else? Look no farther, email for a quote on work too and we have great package deals!

*We now do audiobook covers for $55 normal price! All Custom ebook covers are $55! Book ebook and print jacket combo are $75!*









We have premade covers and a bunch more coming, banners, box sets, ads and more!!!

Ebooks are $55.00

Ebook and Print cover combo is $75.00

BoxSet are $55

http://authorcharmarieadl.wix.com/wcdbookcovers

Email us at [email protected] to get started we ill need to know:

Book Title:
Subtitle:
Series Name:
Author Name:
Book Cover Idea:
Page Count:
Summary:
Ebook or Jacket or both:
Book Size (5x8 or 6x9 in):

Also I do ask that a 50% deposit on all orders over $75 is made.
Or if the order is under $75 it be paid at the beginning of the project
as the money for the cover goes to pay for all stock and items to 
make the cover. My profit is what ever is left over after the project
is finished.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice covers. 

FYI, you have a typo on your Homepage: Custome


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Bookmarked! Love the Moon Series covers you have up there.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Hey Char,  Put me in for 2 covers. I'll email you later, Cheers, Jack


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/FRACTURE-Secret-Enemy-Saga-ebook/dp/B007HOOLUM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1400448562&sr=1-1&keywords=Virginia+McKevitt


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have a version of your website that doesn't require Flash?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Char,

I've merged your thread with your existing thread for your cover artist thread.

Betsy


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Is the sale still ongoing?  I couldn't tell from your site, maybe don't know what I'm doing. 

Also, are you OK with working in the gay romance (not erotica) genre and do you use images that are OK for that genre?


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Tagging this to check out later.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome!    TY  

Left a msg on your site.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Hey Char, You'll be running your sale until mid-July?


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi there!

I'm interested, but I have a bunch of questions. What email should I send these questions to?

Thanks!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! I've sent an email. Please let me know if you don't get it.



CharMarieAdles said:


> If you have any questions you can get me at [email protected]


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Char,
I am definitely interested. I am "buying in bulk" too, lol. I will send you an email to inquire about availability.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I can't seem to post it here in a reasonable size, but she did a GREAT job! It's number three in this blog post, and just amazing. http://hollisshiloh.blogspot.com/2014/06/new-cover-art.html (Gay romance, btw.) And she was a sheer pleasure to work with, too.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I _so_ want to order another cover! Love your work!

I have my next two cover designs/designers lined up already, though, and several premades. I just wish I could think of a project I knew I could hire you for!

(I don't suppose I could order now and get back to you in a few months?)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

That's a wonderful sale, and some very pretty covers.    Nothing quite fits my WIPs, though, so I have to pass, this time.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Just sent you an email!!!!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Is the sale running or back to full price?  You might want to change your title again if it's full price so there's no confusion.  (Still love your work and can't wait till I can work with you again!)


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm really intrigued by your pricing (some of the best I've seen) and you have a really nice portfolio. I'm wondering though what your adult sci-fi covers look like; the portfolio doesn't seem to cover that. Sometime soon I want to get a cover for a sci-fi humor series, and was curious what you might be able to do in that direction.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Char, thank you for creating the covers and FB Banner for _The Magic Cupcake _series. We are thrilled with the results. And thank you for being so patient with me and Billie


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

heidi_g said:


> Char, thank you for creating the covers and FB Banner for _The Magic Cupcake _series. We are thrilled with the results. And thank you for being so patient with me and Billie


I loved working with you guys I hope to again someday in the future!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Can I please have it?


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

> Have what?? lol


Oh, I thought you had one slot left. I was trying to reply to that.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

CharMarieAdles said:


> HSh said:
> 
> 
> > Can I please have it?
> ...


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

HSh said:


> Oh, I thought you had one slot left. I was trying to reply to that.


Sure


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

JB Rowley said:


> Hi Char,
> 
> Do you have a new email address? I sent you an email 2 weeks ago about problems CreateSpace have with the paperback cover you did for me and I have not received a reply as yet.


Yes, I am now using [email protected]

Send it over and we'll get you set up and going!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Didn't she do a great job on my latest cover?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RAS3MJQ Thank you!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

HSh said:


> Didn't she do a great job on my latest cover?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RAS3MJQ Thank you!


Thank you for working with me again! Merry Christmas and happy year years!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Just to let you know that you have two different websites on your original post, but some covers are marked as sold on one of them but not on the other one. I found a cover I liked and then when I checked out the other address I saw it was sold, please update or consolidate to avoid disappointment !


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Just to let you know that you have two different websites on your original post, but some covers are marked as sold on one of them but not on the other one. I found a cover I liked and then when I checked out the other address I saw it was sold, please update or consolidate to avoid disappointment !


Thank you for letting me know! I've been in the process of updating, but only have time to update once every few months.


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Did some wonderful work on a couple Amish Romances with a couple of great authors!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Also just made this lovely cover for me!  

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T4UH7R6/


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

HSh said:


> Also just made this lovely cover for me!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T4UH7R6/


Great working with you again!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful designs. Best of luck with your business. ;-)


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

SALES going on soon!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Sherry_Soule said:


> Beautiful designs. Best of luck with your business. ;-)


Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Order now and save!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Char, I sent you an email. Looking forward to working with you again.


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi Char, I sent you an email. Looking forward to working with you again.





T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi Char, I sent you an email. Looking forward to working with you again.





T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi Char, I sent you an email. Looking forward to working with you again.


Good to work with you again!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Hey Char, emailing you.......


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Not sure if this sale is still going on.
I will send my questions later today!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Consider putting the word 'cover' in your thread title.


----------



## RomanceCat (Nov 22, 2014)

Char, 
Still waiting on the final copy of a book cover paid $55 for on Dec 5 (design was great, but resolution much too small--Amazon rejects it).

Have done 5 other covers besides that one and been very satisfied with the quality and work!

Definitely want to order more, I felt $55 price I paid was a steal, so everyone should be jumping on this deal!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Premade are currently out of stock.


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

2 order spots opens


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

RomanceCat said:


> Char,
> Still waiting on the final copy of a book cover paid $55 for on Dec 5 (design was great, but resolution much too small--Amazon rejects it).
> 
> Have done 5 other covers besides that one and been very satisfied with the quality and work!
> ...


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

jackz4000 said:


> Hey Char, emailing you.......


Always a pleasure jack!


----------



## Ceara (Jun 11, 2015)

This newbie loves to shop.  

Bookmarked!


----------



## phillo74 (Apr 30, 2015)

Excellent, thanks  Great covers too!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

i can't find my first post anywhere but I am doing a sale!

Ebook said are $45 right now and the ebook and printable jacket combo are $60
For custom covers! The sale is going on for a week so message me!

http://authorcharmarieadl.wix.com/wcdbookcovers


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Ceara said:


> This newbie loves to shop.
> 
> Bookmarked!


Thanks!


----------



## sugarhit (Feb 9, 2015)

Your site isn't working for me on Chrome or IE


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

sugarhit said:


> Your site isn't working for me on Chrome or IE


It will not work on tablets or iPads, only on devices that have flash.


----------



## sugarhit (Feb 9, 2015)

CharMarieAdles said:


> It will not work on tablets or iPads, only on devices that have flash.


That's a huge bummer. Isn't everyone mobile these days? I'm on an Windows laptop at work and no dice. Oh well, good luck!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

sugarhit said:


> That's a huge bummer. Isn't everyone mobile these days? I'm on an Windows laptop at work and no dice. Oh well, good luck!


It depends on the server you use I guess, but it should be viewable by other now. I use google chrome and have no issues. Firefox works to as of now


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

phillo74 said:


> Excellent, thanks  Great covers too!


Thanks!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/WickedCoverDesigns?ref=hl


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Char,

I have some new Box-set mockups I'm working on. Please send me a PM if you want to try them out.


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Covervault said:


> Hey Char,
> 
> I have some new Box-set mockups I'm working on. Please send me a PM if you want to try them out.


Pm sent.


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Consider putting the word 'cover' in your thread title.


Changed thanks!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Website should now be running on all mobiles!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Currently booked. Finishing up a few and will be open to new orders sometime next week.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Awesome. Can I suggest changing the URL in the first post of this thread? It leads to an old site 

Now, off to happily browse your new site...


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Awesome... now I am going to check out GoFundMe to raise $55!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

TheLemontree said:


> Awesome. Can I suggest changing the URL in the first post of this thread? It leads to an old site
> 
> Now, off to happily browse your new site...


Will do! In the middle of updating the new site


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Premades coming soon!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

A few new premades are up!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Send paymet..


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

geronl said:


> Send paymet..


Thanks, it was fun to do your cover!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

2 spots open!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

some great stuff


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

KL_Phelps said:


> some great stuff


Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Shaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Hope this means you've finished mine and will be sending it soon...


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

statoun said:


> Hope this means you've finished mine and will be sending it soon...


Sent!


----------



## Sarah Shaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks, Char! I've posted it and the blurb for comment if anyone wants to take a look!


----------



## Sarah Shaw (Feb 14, 2015)

I've had nothing but superlatives for Char's design for the first cover in my series.
See what you think!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Taking a small break, will be back soon!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Sarah Shaw said:


> I've had nothing but superlatives for Char's design for the first cover in my series.
> See what you think!


It was loads of fun!


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I sent you an email through your contact page.


----------



## nikkykaye (Sep 24, 2016)

Sent you an email through your page as well!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

J.T. Williams said:


> I sent you an email through your contact page.


I sent you a few emails on the premades


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

I have some new premade covers and wanted to know your thoughts on them. Do you think the quality of them is fair for the prices I charge which is from $20-$30?


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd say most of them sound fair in that range. I like the highest blue one with the female character on it. That one looks quality in particular.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting designs.

Just a suggestion...You should post smaller images of your examples so writers can get a better view of your designs. Hard to view at such a large size.

_Good luck!_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2016)

For their niche, they are quite nice. Also decently priced IMO. My least fav are the almost full body "princesses in dresses" ones, but then I am hardly the intended demographic.


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

This is only one current premade set for sale out of a few. Each one is $20!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

More to come!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not my genre, but those are very nice.  And a great deal for $20.


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Premades are $20 each or buy 2 for $30!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Only $20.00!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Jena H said:


> Not my genre, but those are very nice. And a great deal for $20.


If you have a set genre, I have more for each one!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

4 spots left...


----------



## dsbrody (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Char. I have a title on my backlist from 1999 that needs an updated cover for Kindle version. It is a legal thriller entitled "Unlawful Deeds." Is that something you could help me with? You can email me directly at [email protected]

Thanks,
Dave Brody


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

2 spots left for the sale!!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

If anyone needs a cover please email me as I have 2 spots open for next week with a 1-2 week turn around per project!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.
> 
> Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!
> 
> ...


CharMarie, a gentle reminder that we ask vendors to not make back-to-back posts fewer than seven days apart.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Mod


----------

